# keeping o-rings lubed up, what to use?



## MacTech (Dec 10, 2005)

what's the best stuff to use to keep the o-rings in my flashlights lubed up and running smoothly, most manufacturers say to use silicone grease/lube, but where can i find it, can i use petroleum jelly (Vaseline) instead?

the lights are Mag instrument products, the Inova X series, and a SureFire 6P and G2


----------



## Yooper (Dec 10, 2005)

No, use silicone grease. Try Ace Hardware.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 10, 2005)

Nyogel from lighthound.com.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 10, 2005)

Parker-O-Lube, an aircraft quality o-ring lubricant.

'Got' it from work.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 10, 2005)

Or check any dive shop or boat shop.


----------



## MacTech (Dec 10, 2005)

Yooper said:


> No, use silicone grease. Try Ace Hardware.


Aha!, and there's an Ace just down the road, brilliant!, time for a road trip....


----------



## parnass (Dec 10, 2005)

Yooper said:


> No, use silicone grease. Try Ace Hardware.



I bought the same type silicone grease in the *plumbing department* at Home Depot. It was sold in the same style container as the Ace grease in your photo.


----------



## MacTech (Dec 10, 2005)

Heh, where to go then, both Ace and Home Despot are the same travel time away (in opposite directions)

Ace is a small local shop, i prefer supporting local business if i can, however Ace is in Maine, and as such, i'd have to pay the 5% sales tax

Home Despot is in New Hampshire, has no sales tax, but is a faceless, soulless megacorporation, hence evil (less evil than wally-world, but stil evil)

i think it's worth it to hit Ace, just to put the screws to a megacorp....

yes, yes, i know, Ace is *also* a chain store, but not evil.....


----------



## Literator (Dec 10, 2005)

Don McLeish (McGizmo) swears by this stuff for his McLuxIII-PD:


http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.c...products_id=710

Might want to give it a try. Wayne is just beginning to offer it, since it is really hard to find.

--Bob

P.S. Just verified the site, and it shows up as "Product Not Found." Check back later to see if Wayne has restocked. It's called Krytox 50/50.


----------



## Yooper (Dec 10, 2005)

The URL doesn't work. This one does:

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php?cPath=48_80&osCsid=f954ec9a7e73cbdd091cb54d93145547

EDIT: nevermind, different product, don't know what's it for...


----------



## Literator (Dec 11, 2005)

Literator said:


> Don McLeish (McGizmo) swears by this stuff for his McLuxIII-PD:
> 
> 
> http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.c...products_id=710
> ...



Krytox 50/50 back in stock! Click on the link above.

--Bob


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 11, 2005)

I use this. $17 from West Marine boating supply. It's expensive but it'll probably last forever!

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=10001&productId=98285


----------



## Numbers (Dec 11, 2005)

I seem to remember researching this a few years ago when I first joined the cpf forums. My recollection is that a teflon based product is better than a slicone product (which I thought, to my recollection, could adversely affect rubber o rings). Any way I have been using something called "syncolon" that I bought at radio shack with good results. 
Did I get it wrong back then or has something changed in the interim?


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been using the run of the mill silicone grease from Ace Hardware for a couple years. I have had no problem with it *except* that the container it comes in really sucks. One day I saw a few different _lip balmy_ products right next to the cash register at the drug store. The containers were made of heavy glass and the right size so I bought one and cleaned it out and put the grease from Ace in it. It cost me about $1.25 which is still less than shipping would be for a different brand.

I've often thought that buying it in a plastic tube would be ideal as I could just poke a tiny hole in the end and squeeze it into place instead of using a toothpick.


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 11, 2005)

Personally I use MAGNALUBE on everything. The stuff works great.

Magnalube.com

Yaesumofo


----------



## carrot (Dec 11, 2005)

Using this silicone grease stuff, can you keep your o-rings from drying out, cracking (and whatever else rubber is susceptible to) indefinitely?


----------



## Literator (Dec 11, 2005)

yaesumofo said:


> Personally I use MAGNALUBE on everything. The stuff works great.
> 
> Magnalube.com
> 
> Yaesumofo



I've used Magnalube as well, and it works well. You can pick up 4 small tubes of it (about a lifetime's worth!) at their website for a decent price.

--Bob


----------



## BlackDecker (Dec 11, 2005)

I use Bulb Grease which is available at most auto parts stores.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 11, 2005)

carrot said:


> Using this silicone grease stuff, can you keep your o-rings from drying out, cracking (and whatever else rubber is susceptible to) indefinitely?


Some of that, but probably not ALL of that. If you're using twisties in a sandy environment the o-rings will be sanded away at a greater or lesser rate, depending on how often you are willing to clean the abrasive material out. The same is somewhat true if you use your light(s) in weird places where the rings may be attacked by some chemicals present in those environments.

In this _Golden Era of the LED,_ with technological advances and new lights and light companies coming *and going* so quickly it's a good idea to take care of the o-rings in your lights the best way you can. When you need a new o-ring nothing else will do. If the company's out of business it can be a real PITA trying to find the right o-rings _in small enough quantities._

I usually order extra o-ring kits when I purchase the lights just in case they become unavailable in the future. (Nightcutter comes to mind)

Anyway, I think that most would agree that while they won't last forever, caring for your o-rings will usually make them last *much* longer, especially in twisties.

EDIT: The lube also can make all the difference in the world in the way the lights feel, too.


----------



## photo2000a (Dec 11, 2005)

i am amost postive that silicons are the natural enemy of rubber and plastics, and thusly cause their eventual breakdown.

most automotive stores sell 3m rubber protecter this will help preserve rubber but it dosn't provide long lasting lub (the stuff goes into the rubber it tries clean)

the other stuff (non silicon) recomended here should work


----------



## elgarak (Dec 11, 2005)

photo2000a, it depends on the o-ring material, but the majority of rubbers (for instance Viton) breaks down with petroleum based lubes and solvents (ethanol, methanol, isopropanol [rubbing alcohol], petroleum jelly [vaseline]), whereas silicone based lubes have very few cross-indications for rubbers (which are mostly silicones themselves).

The only manufacturer who recommends vaseline is MagLite.

Surefire recommends and applies themselves NyoGel, which can be obtained from lighthound. It comes in two 'flavors', one being slightly better for conductive threads being part of the circuit, the other one can be used on o-rings or plastic bodied lights.

Great stuff. My first choice for lubes. My second would be plumber's or automotive silicone lube (which I used before I discovered lighthound).


----------



## Haz (Dec 11, 2005)

I use Molykote 111 (also known as Dow Corning 111). It is the only one i found from Dow Corning that seems to be the most appropriate for o-rings. It is a pretty thick substance, that makes the connection more tighter, meaning more pressure needs to be applied when removing, especially when the joint already a snug fitting.


----------



## Hondo (Dec 11, 2005)

OK, I'll be the standout - I use vaseline. Since my first o-ring light, a first generation Minimag, it is all I have used. Threads like this make me want to run out and buy silicone lube and wipe all of my lights dry and "fix" them. BUT:

Mag is not the only one recommending petroleum lubes, my branny new HDS EDC Basic 42GT instructions state to use "silicon or petroleum-based grease" on the o-rings and threads. I take that to include petroleum jelly.

I also just for grins removed and did a detailed inspection of the tailcap o-ring on my 25 year old Minimag, which has all original rings. No cracks, no surface degradation. Maybe a little stiffer than a new one, but it is 25 years old, for crying out loud!

So I suppose it is possible my lights that have stood the test of time (there are many, the oldest being Mags) use a different compound of rubber in their o-rings which is more resistant to petroleum jelly than some others. To that end I would like to hear some stories of rotted rings from using petroleum jelly. But I like how smooth it makes my threads run, and the excess is easy to clean. Of course it is cheap and easy to find, too, which sometimes makes us think it must be bad




. 

I must admit, it sounds a bit safer to be using silicone, so it is on my list to buy now, but really, anyone seen wrecked rings they are sure were killed by petroleum jelly?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 12, 2005)

I've been using some Dow Corning silicon stopcock grease from work for years. No noticeable problems.

Geoff


----------



## Learjet (Dec 12, 2005)

Hondo said:


> OK, I'll be the standout - I use vaseline.


 
Oh dear, me too! (I'm cheap) 

I think the main thing is to not let the rubber dry out. Back in my rubber powered wind up model airplane days we used castor oil and rubbed it into the rubber motors. But oils are probably a bit too runny for O rings so I like the thickness of vaseline. Heck I use that stuff for everything. Even used to put it in my hair once when I had some. Bald now though.


----------



## prof (Dec 12, 2005)

Check this thread. Includes a description of an o-ring killed by a lub.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92991&highlight=silicone+grease


----------



## zespectre (Dec 12, 2005)

Arkayne said:


> I use this. $17 from West Marine boating supply. It's expensive but it'll probably last forever!
> 
> http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=10001&productId=98285


 
And that stuff also works to keep your car doors from freezing in the winter (put a thin film on the door weatherstripping). Assuming that you live somewhere that your car doors freeze.


----------



## leukos (Dec 12, 2005)

Literator said:


> Don McLeish (McGizmo) swears by this stuff for his McLuxIII-PD:
> 
> 
> http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.c...products_id=710


 
If you own any McGizmo creations, I think this is a must. Several varieties of silicone grease cause his o-rings to swell.





The radio shack stuff works great on just about everything else I have though.


----------



## rmacias (Dec 12, 2005)

MacTech said:


> what's the best stuff to use to keep the o-rings in my flashlights lubed up and running smoothly, most manufacturers say to use silicone grease/lube, but where can i find it, can i use petroleum jelly (Vaseline) instead?
> 
> the lights are Mag instrument products, the Inova X series, and a SureFire 6P and G2


 
I recently was in your shoes. There are so many different products to choose from and some of it is just personal preference. I decided to go with the NyoGel 759G from Lighthound.com. It seems to be doing a good job keeping the o-rings nice and lubed, no complaints here.

RJM


----------



## chmsam (Dec 12, 2005)

There are quite a few threads on this topic, so a search will provide more info.

Topics covered before include:
- what to use on which type of o-rings, and what not to use,
- how to clean o-rings, 
- which lubes stay pliable and which "gunk up," and/or get thick and sticky,
- which ingredients in lubes to watch out for, 
- what "di-electric" means and why you'd want to know, 
- how often to lube, and several other topics.

Silicone lubes can be found with auto parts, plumbing supplies, scuba diving supplies, electronic parts, and others.

Be price conscious -- often you will find the same product, and the same amount, in different packaging and at a different price. I once found these all in the same store -- silicone brake lube vs. silicone grease vs. silicone electric grease... same products, all in the same size and same looking tube, but each on a different blister pack, and different prices on each.

You can drive yourself crazy with some of this stuff, and still haved fun doing it. This thread pops up often and frequently starts a hot debate.

I have several types of pure silicone grease, and have found that sometimes the stuff in a small tube is easier to use, but for other jobs I like to use the stuff in a small tub. 

Another thing to remember is that o-rings are replaceable, and you can often find them in home hardware centers or on websites for several of the custom light guys who advertise here.

Nothing says flashaholic more than when your wife walks in and finds the table covered with newspaper, several (many) lights disassembled, and various tubes, tubs, and jars.


----------



## Hondo (Dec 12, 2005)

Folowing up, I did buy some Harvey's silicone grease at Home Depot today, $1.99 for 1/2 ounce, enough to lube enough flashlights to cause a divorce. I tried a complete relube on two lights I was charging NiMH's in tonight. It is a lot more viscous (thicker) than my old fave petroleum jelly, and that suited me fine in my fairly loose threaded Dorcy AAA. But for my Fenix, which is machined real close, it made it nearly a two handed affair to turn on (two stage mod, now a twisty). So I guess next lubing I may go back to petroleum jelly on the Fenix, rather than chasing viscosities on silicone lubes, especially since I have TWO spare o-rings (for EACH one - shhhh, my wife only sees one at a time and has no idea they have multiplied!), so one o-ring meltdown due to lube incompatability is no disaster. Besides, I think the biggest threat to an L1P o-ring is wear from the HA3 in twisty mode, not chemical attack.


Sub_Umbra: No kidding, these tubs suck! One third of the product got lifted up with the lid on opening, what a mess. I didn't even close it, and transfered all I could into a handy 35mm film canister. I still will be lubing from what I couldn't get out of the tub for a long time, but at least it is a little neater to open once it is near empty.


----------



## MacTech (Dec 12, 2005)

heh, the first thing that sprung to mind when i opened the little tub of silicone grease...

"Ectoplasmic residue!, it's the real thing!"
"Venkman, save some for me"
"someone blows their nose and you want to keep it?"


----------



## CLHC (Dec 12, 2005)

I go cheap and what's readily available. Pure White Petroleum USP—ala Longs Drugs Store works fine.


----------



## PseudoFed (Sep 20, 2006)

*How to Lube O-Rings?*

I'm a newbie, and thanks to you CPFers I've managed to acquire an E2E, L1, EL1, and a VG FB1. What should I used to keep the O-rings lubed and how generously?

Thanks,
Jeff.


----------



## tanasit (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I use silicone grease found in dive shop. A little goes a long way but make sure it coats all the rubber part, overlapping the threads is fine too.


----------



## gallagho (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Hi Jeff,

I notice Surefire recommend silicone grease.

Lighthound has a good selection, NyoGel® 779ZC for o-rings etc.

As to how often I'm not sure myself?





Possibly a light(!) application every time you change the batteries wouldn't do any harm?

Cheers,

Owen


----------



## Long John (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I prefer something dry after lay on. So no dust or sand will stick on.

I use "White Lightning". Great for O-rings and threads. Lasts a long time, so I use it 2 times a year.


Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Where is the cheapest place to get these lube?

Thanks.


----------



## Long John (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



Ledacholic Anonymous said:


> Where is the cheapest place to get these lube?
> 
> Thanks.



Do you mean "White Lightning"? 

If so, take a look at a local bicycle store. It's an american made product for bikes (chains, threads.....) on wax base. 

I have two types. One is for very wet conditions (so it's better IMO for lights). One little bottle lasts for years at dozen of lights.


Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Blazer (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

White Lightning is available in almost any cycle store, I've seen it many times, now I'm going to have to buy some.


----------



## M I K (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Automatic Tranmission Fluid works excellent. It is made for rubber O-rings and seals. You can apply it with a Q-tip. It is basically free as one can obtain it from an automobile dipstick.


----------



## cancow (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Good old vaciline is good. And I would not worry about touching it as much as other chemical products.


----------



## Scott_T (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I use vaseline here too. Its good for threads also, no more squeeky maglites.


----------



## Ledacholic Anonymous (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Vaseline . I supposed it should be ok. Good idea. Keep on coming.


----------



## gallagho (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Vaseline/Engine oil, I wouldn't recommend IMHO.

Quote from Surefire manual "Do not use petroleum-based lubrication on Surefire O-rings" Mmm maybe it's not so good for some o-rings in the long term




as they can absorb some oils and swell/degrade.

Owen


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

There are about 30-40 threads on this...silicone grease is often recommended. Can be found in the plumbing section of most hardware stores...it's relatively cheap, works well, and will not break down the o-rings.

JM-99


----------



## kenk (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

You should also be able to find silicone grease at any pool store, if that helps. It is used to grease the gasket on pumps and filters and such.


----------



## EngineeringGuy (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

DC-111 is the silicone O-ring grease of choice for Parker (major manufacturer of O-rings). I believe it stands for "Dow Corning formula 111", however it is commonly known as DC-111.

Any silicone based grease should be fine, however I would NOT reccomend a petroleum based lube. Some O-ring materials WILL degrade when exposed to petroleum. Silicone is safe for all types (Viton, Buna-N, EPDM, etc.).

Make sure the o-ring gets fully coated, but don't lay it on thick. Just enough to give it a bit of a wet-looking sheen is plenty.

Happy lubing!!!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I looked around for some different lubes that I could get locally,I tried a few plumbing stores,got some pure silicome grease,It wasnt very good,kind of messy/stringy,didnt seem to do a good job.After lots of reading I just orderd nyogel from lighthound,he is about the only person on this planet that sells it to consumers.Its a little more $ than plumbers grease ,but by the time you try 2 or3 kinds you would have saved yourself time and $$ by just getting the right stuff that works! Funny thing is its manufactured less than 10 min from where I work!


----------



## pilou (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I will join the chorus of no nos on petroleum based oils. They are bad for rubber. It says so on any box of "rubber."


----------



## JNewell (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

You can get good silicone grease at any Lowes or HD.


----------



## Ken 222 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I just got some of the 759G from lighthound. So you guys are saying it's kinda like the dialectric grease at the auto parts store? It's actually ok to have some on the threads? Or is it best to leave the threads (aluminum) dry?
Thanks.

Ken


----------



## ShortArc (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I am told Krytox does an excellent job.


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

ShortArc, thanks for the tip. I copied this directly from DuPont's website (about Krytox). The site also mentions that Krytox is used often by OEM automotive companies as a sealing grease.

O-rings 
Make O-rings perform longer. 
Extends life of O-rings. 
Excellent assembly lube. 
Krytox® oils and greases improve the performance of a variety of O-rings.

Completely non-reactive. 
Broad elastomeric compatibility. 
Environmentally friendly and chemically compatible.

Chemically, biologically and environmentally inert and silicone-free. 
Contain no VOC materials or chlorine and are not hazardous to the atmosphere or ozone layer. 
Undamaged (and non-reactive) by acidic or caustic cleaners and disinfectants, steam, moisture and high temperatures. 
Recommended Grades
GPL20X series greases
240 series greases (based on operating temperature).
For more information, please see Contact Us section.


----------



## Bror Jace (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Yes, many threads on this topic. Try searching using the key word "grease."

I use a Krytox grease sold in Leslie Pool Supply stores:

http://www.lesliespool.com/shopping...temID=8728&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=lube

And yes, I use a small amount of grease on aluminum threads as well as o-rings ... makes them much smoother. I put it on, work it a while then clean it off and re-apply as the bare threads will have a lot of microscopic junk on them which gets mixed in with the first application of grease.


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Right now I use this. I got it at my local Home Depot. It doesn't say anything about being silicone, but it's waterproof and made for o-rings.


----------



## M I K (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Just stopped in a pool supply shop. I found a tube of "Magic Lube" Teflon based lubricant/sealant by the Aladin Equipment Co, Inc. It's made for O-rings. It's waterproof, chemical resistant, USDA H-1 rated, prevents rust and corrosion, wide temperature range, clear in color AND made in the USA . I got a 1 ounce tube for $2.60. It looks like enough to do 100 flashlights. Applying it with a Q-tip worked great.


----------



## pilou (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Like many others, I said in this thread don't use petroleum based lubes on O rings. But yesterday, I came across the little pamphlet that came with my Inova X1, where under the maintenance section, Inova recommends using "ptroleum jelly" to lube the ring and threads :thinking:.

But I suppose silicone based lubes would still work well and they are probably safer in the long run.


----------



## Solar Wind (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

:naughty: I use a small plastic sandwich bag to drop the O rings into, with a little dab of 

silicone or teflon grease. The Teflon grease for plumbing applications, whitish in 

color from a hardware store or the like works fine. You contain the grease and 

get a good coating on exactly what you want and only that. Doug from 

(flashlightreviews.com), liked the suggestion and included it in his maintanence 

section. Which has some other very good tips. Good luck! Clarification Doug,

endorsed the method not the teflon grease, he still likes the super lube from 

Radio Shack.


----------



## kc2ouf (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



M I K said:


> Just stopped in a pool supply shop. I found a tube of "Magic Lube" Teflon based lubricant/sealant by the Aladin Equipment Co, Inc. It's made for O-rings. It's waterproof, chemical resistant, USDA H-1 rated, prevents rust and corrosion, wide temperature range, clear in color AND made in the USA . I got a 1 ounce tube for $2.60. It looks like enough to do 100 flashlights. Applying it with a Q-tip worked great.


 
I did exactly the same thing - seems to be working fine on my Gladius.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Do you ALWAYS remove O-rings when you lube a light? If you do, what's the best device and method to accomplish this without destroying the O-ring? How hardy are they?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

The way I do it is clean it off with a paper towel, then sort of pinch it on one side to create some slack on the other side, then pull it off.

JM-99


----------



## pilou (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I wonder whether puting the O-ring on and off many times will cause more harm in the long run than not lubing it at all. Inova also recommends lubing the threads anyway, so putting the lube on the O-rings only, and nowhere else, doesn't seem a concern anyway.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I agree Krytox is the best product if you can get your hands on some. It's very safe for Electronics and is inert to just about every metal and polymer out there. It's has great lubricating and sealing properties. 

I work for an electronics manufacturer and I am able to get my hands on the pure stuff. It works fantastic.

NOTE: It's probably no the best plan to use Silicone if you can get your hands on Krytox. Here's why:

Some of the big leaders of the Electronics industry have essentially banned silicone materials in their systems because of how volatile it is. The problem isn't the protection going away, it's what happens when the Silicon molecules in the air condenses on other surfaces in the unit. The inside of display panels get hazy, contact surfaces get fouled with an insulator that attracts grime.

So if you want a clean flashlight and don't want to be cleaning haze from inside the lens, don't use Silicone or worse petroleum products (unless you have no other choice).


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I just checked the Dupont FAQ on Krytox on their web site. They recommend not mixing greases. The greases won't mix or react with one another but performance could be degraded if they are combined. Best to clean off the old lube completely if you're not sure what the original lubricant was.

http://www.dupont.com/lubricants/en/faqs.html


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I agree, uncle bob. Get the original grease off of there. Isopropyl alcohol and a lint-free cloth should get about all of it.

I find it strange that Dupont chose to call it's environmentally safe and inert lubricant "Krytox"... which sounds a lot like what your kid does before you call the poison center.:laughing:


----------



## arty (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I have used the Radio Shack lube that costs about $.99 and comes in a toothpaste size tube. It seems to work OK, but it is 10-20% petroleum products according to the RS spec sheet.
I won't hesitate to use it on an ARC or Fenix, but I won't use it on my Surefires. They don't come with extra O-rings.


----------



## srvctec (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



arty said:


> I have used the Radio Shack lube that costs about $.99 and comes in a toothpaste size tube. It seems to work OK, but it is 10-20% petroleum products according to the RS spec sheet.
> I won't hesitate to use it on an ARC or Fenix, but I won't use it on my Surefires. They don't come with extra O-rings.



I used that stuff one time on an o-ring and it turned to mush in about a week or two.

I'll never use it again on rubber of any kind. It's a good lube, just not for rubber in my experience.


----------



## dchao (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I use Pentair Silicone O-Ring Lubricant, which you can get it from a pool service company or a fish store (under a different brand name called Rainbow Lifeguard).


----------



## OrBy (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I picked up some of the NyoGel stuff for my lights - seems to work very well.
What do OEM's like SureFire, ARC, HDS, ect use?


----------



## tanasit (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Silicone has high heat range but vaseline will melt and run if too hot.
Caution: don't over lube the thread especially on the tail cap because it needs the clean contacts for the current to flow!
Bend the end of a safety pin to shape a hook and use it to remove the o-ring, but I normally don't remove them.
High quality silicone grease can be found at any dive shop.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Try...

1. Radio Shack: Multi-Purpose Lube Gel (silicone), 3 oz. tube, part no. 64-2326.

2. NAPA Auto: Dialectric Silicone Compound, 1.25 oz. tube, part no. 765-1190.

Both are under $5 and a tube will last forever. A tiny dab will go a looooong way. 

However, ya still gotta remove/clean-up the threads' oxidized gunk occasionally. I use liquid silicone spray (avail. @ auto parts stores) for that.


----------



## etc (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Can you use brake grease?


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

_"Caution: don't over lube the thread especially on the tail cap because it needs the clean contacts for the current to flow!"_

Good advice (in general) but ...

As a test, I put a dab of the Leslie's Pool grease I use (link to it earlier in this thread) on the negative end of a battery, dropped it into a light (Minimag 2AA) then screwed on the cap. The light worked perfectly. It does not seem to increase resistance to flow (act like an insulator) like some lubes might.


----------



## bigfoot (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Any other places to get said Krytox? No Leslie's pool shop in my area.

I like the idea of not having hazy or fogged lenses.

Thanks!


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

_"Any other places to get said Krytox? No Leslie's pool shop in my area."_

*'foot*, I think you can buy it online. I left a link on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Many brands of silicon lube, I buy some food grade stuff for the meatsaw and that works great on faucets and orings too name is Superlube, made by locktite corp.


----------



## steve_vance (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



cancow said:


> Good old vaciline is good. And I would not worry about touching it as much as other chemical products.



Vaseline is a petroleum-based product and should not be used on O-rings, as it will degrade them; they will eventually fall apart. Silicone grease is what to use.

try these people: http://www.clearcoproducts.com/greases_compounds.html


----------



## zapper (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

How about mineral oil?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I use Artic Silver Ceramique on some lights, silicon grease on others. The Ceramique rarely needs re-application and has nearly eliminated the whine from my HDS B42 XR GT.

Shao


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

*zapper*, mineral oil (baby oil and the like) would _probably_ be OK. I think the main problem with petroleum lubes is not the mineral oil itself but some of the penetrating additives that can cause trouble.

But I think for threads and o-rings, you're better advised to use an o-ring-friendly grease. Plenty of those described here.


----------



## will (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Are the 'O' rings made from rubber or neoprene? if they are rubber - petroleum based will swell the rubber, neoprene is more tolerant. Then there is the other issue of electrical conductivity. 

I bought a big tube of NYOGEL 779 and use that on everything.


----------



## quokked (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Just a heads up for the people looking for Krytox 
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php?cPath=48_80
you can get it at the sandwich shoppe  I got a 5cc tube of the stuff and it's great stuff a little goes a long way 
They've only got one 3cc tube left! :O


----------



## Edwood (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Any other sources for Krytox?

Group buy perhaps if no one carries them?

-Ed


----------



## staghater (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

.


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Glycerine? How does that handle temperature extremes?

Is it water based? If so, won't that promote corrosion and could that DNF a light? 

I like Krytox so much because it is so stable.


----------



## Edwood (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Yes.

But where a mere mortal buy Krytox these days?

-Ed


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

*Edwood*, I left a link to Leslies' website on the first page of this thread.

Of course, I don't know how much _actual_ Krytox is in their formula. Doing a Google search, the _pure_ stuff is frightfully expensive. Look at this 0.5 ounce tube for over $30!

http://www.technologylk.com/product_view.aspx?&source_ID=nextag&product_ID=1234

This site is _a bit_ cheaper:

http://www.vacuumoil.com/krytoxgplgrease.htm

For now, I'm sticking with the $5 tube of Leslies' o-ring grease.


----------



## marxs (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

what about teflon grease? im planning of getting a good lubricant for my pd's thread and o-rings...oh and can/do you also grease the outside of the piston?

mark


----------



## pilou (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



steve_vance said:


> try these people: http://www.clearcoproducts.com/greases_compounds.html


 
But here is what they also say: "They are not recommended for metal-to-metal lubrication." Perhaps not ideal for the threads? Do people use a different lube for the threads and O ring?


----------



## maxilux (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Hey, i cant understand this thread, you talked about O-Rings, one just for $0,10, whats the problem? you buy grease for the price of 50x O-Rings.


----------



## glennser (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Whatever you do don't use WD-40!! I completely destroyed a cheap paintball gun using it, like an idiot I thought it was important to lubricate but was too lazy to get the right stuff...
Anyone know a good source for o-rings anyway?

Glennser


----------



## pilou (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



maxilux said:


> Hey, i cant understand this thread, you talked about O-Rings, one just for $0,10, whats the problem? you buy grease for the price of 50x O-Rings.


 
:lolsign: 

How true! But I think there is also a concern about what is a good lube that provides smooth twist operation with just the right amount of resistance.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



maxilux said:


> Hey, i cant understand this thread, you talked about O-Rings, one just for $0,10, whats the problem? you buy grease for the price of 50x O-Rings.


 
There is enough grease for more than 50 O-rings, plus you can use them on the threads and terminals for smooth corrosion-resistant perfomance.


----------



## Edwood (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Wow. The real Krytox GPL greases are e-x-p-e-n-s-i-v-e.

But probably well worth it for those with mega expesive twisties. 

-Ed


----------



## Edwood (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I just ordered $30 worth of Krytox GPL.

I think my wife will definitely ask me what the charge on my credit card is for from "Specialty Fluids. Co." 

-Ed


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



Lite_me said:


> Right now I use this. I got it at my local Home Depot. It doesn't say anything about being silicone, but it's waterproof and made for o-rings.


I posted this early-on in this thread. I have since picked up some good(?) silicone grease. I prefer the faucet grease. The silicone grease is too thick and sticky. Doesn't seem to last any longer either. :shrug:


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I wouldn't worry too much about the warning against metal-to-metal contact. I think that is for heavy-cuty applications like reciprocating machinery, bearings ... or the innards of a differential (say, on a small roto-tiller or snowblower).

Mostly, it's a CYA disclaimer.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

OK, ok, but can take every grease from sanitarily.
This is best for O-Rings.


----------



## flashlife (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

SiIlicone greases have low film strength, which causes them to squeeze out in high pressure applications (such as metal threads). I've had bad experiences with Si greases causing severe galling of threaded aluminum parts. Threads lock up and require heavy wrenches to get apart, damaging the threads and parts. Keep the silicones on the o-ring only...not on the threads.


----------



## marxs (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

has anyone tried silicone spray? or something called white grease with lithium? dont know if this is good for threads and o-rings.

http://www.cyclo.com/ind_lubricants.asp

mark


----------



## x2x3x2 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Hi guys, i've been using Aqua Aeal Silicone Grease but it doest seem to be very smooth. In comparison, the lubricant that comes pre-applied on Fenix lights are much better than this.

I was wondering weather it's cos mine has dried up? It's texture it quite thick kinda like playdoh. Is this normal?

BTW i found an auction for a 75LB of Du Pont Krytox on eBay starting at 0.99 here. Maybe someone is the US can arrange for a group buy then seperate maybe 500 grams per person? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Du-Pont-Krytox-...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170039916955


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I bought some plumbers friend,100% silicone,I found it to thick and sticky,worked ok ,but messy,so I ordered some more nyogel from lighthound.I figured by the time I tried 2 od 3 cheap kinds it was easier and cheaper to just get what I know works well.


----------



## frosty (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

This might be of interest as regards what to use as lube.

Motorcycle drive chains are pregreased when they are constructed at the factory. The grease is placed between the side plates of the chain and is held in place buy tiny rubber orings. However a chain will still require frequent lubrication buy the owner. Consequently any motorcycle chain lube that is designed to work on oring chains will be safe to use on a flashlight.

This might save you buying something that you aleady have on a shelf in the garage.


----------



## pfmedic (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I will add my 2 cents by telling people to try their local pool store for the lube. Dive shops also stock it like the first reply stated.

Put it on with your finger. Dont get too fancy. Wipe off any that gets on the outer casing.

Lube it every 3 months.

The end.

time for a beer.


----------



## Lite_me (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



frosty said:


> This might be of interest as regards what to use as lube.
> 
> Motorcycle drive chains are pregreased when they are constructed at the factory. The grease is placed between the side plates of the chain and is held in place buy tiny rubber orings. However a chain will still require frequent lubrication buy the owner. Consequently any motorcycle chain lube that is designed to work on oring chains will be safe to use on a flashlight.
> 
> This might save you buying something that you aleady have on a shelf in the garage.


 Motorcycle chain lube is designed to adhere to the chain even while being flung around sprockets at high speeds. This stuff would be too sticky for flashlight use. I want my twisty to feel like butter.


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

*flashlife*, I'm not sure all silicone greases are created equal so I'm not sure if your film strength comment applies to all. But what applications did you have trouble with?? I have a hard time understanding how threads on lights could get stuck so tight ... even with an inferior lube in place.

As far as white lithium greases go, they are generally safe for o-rings (check the label) and come in a variety of portions from 2oz. tubes to buckets holding many pounds.

The problem with lithium is that it's a soap and will eventually wash out if repeatedly exposed to water ... unlikely for most of us unless you are diving with your lights or tossing them into swimming pools as one flashaholic claimed he did.


----------



## Edwood (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Which grease would work well for really old seals in my car window. The windows are really stuck and difficult to roll down. Dupont mentions Krytox for use with weather seals and window seals, but I'm sorry for $30 per 2 ounces, I'm saving it all for flashlights.

-Ed


----------



## flashlife (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



Bror Jace said:


> *flashlife*, I'm not sure all silicone greases are created equal so I'm not sure if your film strength comment applies to all. But what applications did you have trouble with?? I have a hard time understanding how threads on lights could get stuck so tight ... even with an inferior lube in place.
> 
> As far as white lithium greases go, they are generally safe for o-rings (check the label) and come in a variety of portions from 2oz. tubes to buckets holding many pounds.
> 
> The problem with lithium is that it's a soap and will eventually wash out if repeatedly exposed to water ... unlikely for most of us unless you are diving with your lights or tossing them into swimming pools as one flashaholic claimed he did.



I've had 2 occasions where Silicone lubed joints locked up; both involved aluminum-to-aluminum contact. The grease was DowCorning High Vacuum Silicone Grease. In each case, after the joints (threads, etc) were twisted back and forth a few times, the threads seemed to get very "gritty" and harder and harder to turn. One pair of joints locked so badly that it required wrenches to loosen them. Dis-assembly showed that the aluminum had "galled", ie, essentially welded itself together in tiny spots, and the threads showed flaking aluminum and black goo from the Al surfaces rubbing together.


----------



## Edwood (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Just got a tube of Krytox.

Going to be lubing my flashlights now. :naughty:

-Ed


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



flashlife said:


> I've had 2 occasions where Silicone lubed joints locked up; both involved aluminum-to-aluminum contact. The grease was DowCorning High Vacuum Silicone Grease. In each case, after the joints (threads, etc) were twisted back and forth a few times, the threads seemed to get very "gritty" and harder and harder to turn. One pair of joints locked so badly that it required wrenches to loosen them. Dis-assembly showed that the aluminum had "galled", ie, essentially welded itself together in tiny spots, and the threads showed flaking aluminum and black goo from the Al surfaces rubbing together.




At the present time, some sort of Teflon lube seems to be the best. A fascinating series of test was performed
here.


----------



## mckevin (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

3 *pages* on how to lube an o-ring. Where else but CPF...:lolsign:


----------



## Edwood (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Wow. Krytox is amazing stuff. Now my flashlights twist silky smooth now. 

-Ed


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Wow, *flashlife* that's hard to believe ... but I see no reason why you'd make that up. 

The following is primarily an automotive forum, but they'll talk about lubricants of _all_ kinds. 

http://theoildrop.server101.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=UBB2

(For those of you who can't get enough of this subject. BITOG people are just as bad as CPFers in most ways. )


----------



## marxs (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Ed: ive used silicone spray for the rubber parts on my cars window. prior to appilcation, the windows wouldnt slide up or down as smoothly, there were times it would catch some friction and jerk and you'd hear it. after application, the windows slide easily like it was a brand new car. and the rubber stripping looks silky black too, doesnt seem to be fading away or washing out.


----------



## Concept (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Anyone ever heard of the DOW CORNING No 7 release compound? It says it is a water barrier, Non reactive and a lubricant for plastics and elastomers amongst other things. -40degF to +400degF. I would like to use it on my Orings as I can get it for free but I don't want to ruin them. Any one now about its suitability?


----------



## T4R06 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

im using this one, bought @ lowes $4.++


----------



## Rudi (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

So is Krytox OK for conducting thread?
The specs say that it is dielectric, i.e., non-conductive.
Krytox users please chip in.


----------



## Edwood (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



Rudi said:


> So is Krytox OK for conducting thread?
> The specs say that it is dielectric, i.e., non-conductive.
> Krytox users please chip in.



I used Krytox to lube the threads of my Fenix L1T. Works fine.

-Ed


----------



## BillMPL (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

What about this stuff: http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...kwCatId=2032058&kw=silicone&parentPage=search
It says it's just silicone grease.


----------



## T4R06 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

@BillMPL - that grease will good for a days only


----------



## JNewell (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



Concept said:


> Anyone ever heard of the DOW CORNING No 7 release compound? It says it is a water barrier, Non reactive and a lubricant for plastics and elastomers amongst other things. -40degF to +400degF. I would like to use it on my Orings as I can get it for free but I don't want to ruin them. Any one now about its suitability?


 
It's possible that the MSDS has info on what's in it.


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Guys, one way to check on conductivity is to put a dab on the end of the battery and put them in the light and see if it still works.

I did this with the Leslie's grease and the light was fine.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

The O-ring on my Inova Radiant broke after using Vaseline, yet Mag specifically recommends vaseline for their O-ring and threads.

I wonder if the materials are different.


----------



## Edwood (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*



Handlobraesing said:


> The O-ring on my Inova Radiant broke after using Vaseline, yet Mag specifically recommends vaseline for their O-ring and threads.
> 
> I wonder if the materials are different.



Perhaps you were supposed to use KY instead. :naughty:

-Ed


----------



## T4R06 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Anyone using this? bought @ jo ann store


----------



## bitslammer (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

Super Lube. It's got Teflon in it too which is nice and "dry" and tends not to attract dust.


----------



## T4R06 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

im using teflon too bought @ lowes. i just bought this and will try it to U2


----------



## slvoid (Nov 15, 2006)

I know this thread is about a year old but I noticed no one's mentioned this. You can buy replacement rings from mcmaster (though in packs of 50-200) in much better materials than standard rubber. Buna-N is pretty resistant but not perfect.

I happened to have a selection of rings at work and found one made of Viton that fit my HDS EDC perfectly. If you can, replace the rings in your light with at least Buna-N if not, Viton. If you can get your hands on some Viton, especially viton eps, that material's resistant to almost everything.


----------



## Bror Jace (Nov 16, 2006)

In an effort to link information together, don't forget this thread on flashlight lubricants:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/133956&page=1


----------



## photonhoer (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been lurking here for serveral years, and also running O rings and other flexible seals on a whole lot of things for the better part of a life time.

The answer to this "universal" question, like does god exist and is nature more imporant than nurture, is: IT DEPENDS. 

In our case, it depends on the material the O ring is made of. Some can happily use vaseline or other petroleum-based lubes, and others cannot and most have a silicone lube. 

So... read the instructions that came with the light and use what the manufacturer recommends. Vaseline is cheap and works great with some O rings, and others require silicone. The Dow 111 product is very good for the latter. I have used it for decades with some flexible seals which are still in full and regular use.

John


----------



## photonhoer (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: How to Lube O-Rings?*

I've been lurking here for serveral years, and also running O rings and other flexible seals on a whole lot of things for the better part of a life time.

The answer to this "universal" question, like does god exist and is nature more imporant than nurture, is: IT DEPENDS. 

In our case, it depends on the material the O ring is made of. Some can happily use vaseline or other petroleum-based lubes, and others cannot and most have a silicone lube. 

So... read the instructions that came with the light and use what the manufacturer recommends. Vaseline is cheap and works great with some O rings, and others require silicone. The Dow 111 product is very good for the latter. I have used it for decades with some flexible seals which are still in full and regular use.

John


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Nov 17, 2006)

I just got off the phone with SF customer service /technical today. Here is the summary of the answers they gave to my questions. I am copying this in several threads that deal with these questions.

They suggested using a silicone based grease for their O-rings. I asked if "dielectric" would work, like you find in the auto parts stores. He said "that's perfect, it is silicone based". He said applying a thin coat to the threads is not necessary but may help some "tight, new " lights, just be sure to wipe off all the stuff until you don't even see the grease.

Here is the answer to the big question of what adhesive is used to secure the tali cap retention rings - "echobond". He said it is not just a simple suoer glue, but a 'super' super glue that they use just to secure the rings. The rings should remain tightto keep the rubber boot tight in order to ensure watertightness, but the glue is not essential, they just want to make sure that it doesn't accidentally work its way loose and a failure occur - that is why they glue the rings. He said that ECHOBOND is not readily available and is difficult to find.

Well, there it is folks, the answer to the question myself and hundreds other have asked. ECHOBOND - wonder where you find this stuff?


----------



## SkagSig40 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm new here and just thought I'd post my findings.
After researching for months I settled on Super Lube Synthetic Multi Purpose grease. It has excellent compatibility with nearly all the different rubbers O-rings are made of. I'm using it mostly to store NBR rubber gaskets long term to keep them from drying out.
I did see a couple cases where even Krytox swelled a couple different types of rubber but count not confirm what type of rubber it was. Time will tell but Super Lube Synthetic grease was the best I could fine.
Also some of the Neygel UniFlor lubes were also perfect but they cost $99.00 per oz.


----------



## SkagSig40 (Jul 8, 2016)

Tag for updates!


----------



## campingnut (Jul 8, 2016)

Talk about bring a thread back from the dead...lol. I would also like to hear what people are using today. I still use plumbers greese, good for water, but collects dirt like crazy...also I am not sure how conductive it is...


----------



## campingnut (Jul 8, 2016)

After a bit of searching, I found this thread...check it out...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?126645-Comprehensive-Grease-and-Lube-Thread


----------



## nbp (Jul 9, 2016)

Please continue in the linked thread in the post above. Lot's of good info there and more current.


----------

